# Missouri Bill #SB33



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Missouri senators approved (32-0) bill that would give state Public Access Rights to people with mental disabilities. Bill now to go to the Missouri House.

Release by The Associated Press, Posted Feb 07, 2013
Report picked up by Examiner.net

Quote:
" ... let people with mental disabilities be accompanied by specially trained dogs in public places."

State bill backs service dogs for mentally disabled - Independence, MO - The Examiner 



:thumbup: Should be made into part of State Statute by all states.


----------

